# Foggy headlights



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

Any one tried that toothpaste thing to clean the headlights?
Can I use any kind of toothpaste?


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

Tried it, worked pretty well..


----------

